# Farm Town nerdiness



## kayrae (Aug 12, 2009)

I am seriously hooked on this game. I'm now a level 18 farmer, yay. As soon as my plants are in full harvest, I will post a picture of my farm. Please feel free to share yours 

*Some thoughts:* Wouldn't it be super awesome if the animals were also money-makers? Like the chicks will grow into hens and lay eggs that we can gather and sell in the marketplace. We can also sell the cow's milk, the sheep's wool, etc. If I could improve the game, I would turn this into an educational opportunity like Oregon Trail. The farm could have seasons, so you'll need to know when to plant crops. If you plant grapes in the winter, the frost could ruin your entire crop. Animals could also wreak havoc on the plants. The rabbits can eat through the carrot crop, etc. 

How would you modify the game?


----------



## Risible (Aug 12, 2009)

Kayrae, you forgot the "i like pie" option. So had to go with the woodchuck.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2009)

I am there right now. 

Level 24.

I have 970,604 coins.

I want more action, dammit. I want various seasons. I want better things to buy. I want houses where the top comes off, and you can buy miniature furniture and place it inside. I want, in the winter, for my baby chicks to shiver, until I remember to switch on the brooders. I want the squirrels I just spent 7500 coins on, to scurry up apple trees...take a bite...pelt the workers I hire.

I want lots of things. 

But, I am not addicted.................no.

Ummmmm.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 12, 2009)

um - i made level 34 about a month ago - and im lost - i dont know what to do with myself. I do go visit the farm with my mansion but its just not the same as trying to make it to the next level. 

I've looked to Farmville to fill the void - it wasnt enough, so I added Rollercoster Kingdom and well...... Im getting there.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 12, 2009)

I checked out Farmville, but it looks like a Bratz version of Farmtown. It's so excessively cartoonish.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

here is my lovely lil farm  

View attachment 6051_143344495629_600925629_3722625_4293246_s.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

Boy that is little, shoot....


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm only a level 10, don't even have a house LOL!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is mine. I tried enlarging it. Barely bigger...but, blurry! 


View attachment 68533





Ella...see, that's another thing I would change. I would give you 70,000 coins for that starter house. lol


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 12, 2009)

Everything old is new again...





<-- played that, along with all the other classic Sim games when I was a kid.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi! My name is Christine and I am a Farmtown Addict. In fact, I have created a group on facebook called Farmtown Addicts United. Any and all are welcome. Please do join.

I love to walk around my little farm and check things out. I also check on my neighbors farms and water their plants.

Some of us *cough* NancyK. *cough* have even started making patterns with their crops which is pretty darn cool.

I too wish that we could go into the house. Make lemonade. Smack some dirt off the pigs. You know, stuff that we would do in real life.

Anyhoo, if anyone wants to be my neighbor that isn't already, send me a PM.

Oh, and I just made level 28 tonite.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 13, 2009)

I was hooked on farmtown for a while but, like everything else I do lol, I got bored of it and haven't even looked at it in weeks.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Farmtown!! I am on my way to level 30.


----------



## steely (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm so sucked in, I'm only a level 7. I can't even buy a shed. I will perservere and will be the farm.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 13, 2009)

Completely addicted!!!

What I REALLY want to be able to buy is a broken down pick up for my front yard! LOL! I think I'm at level 24 right now.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi my name is Fran and I am also a major Farm Townaholic. I have struggled to get to level 10 so far and was finally able to buy myself a little house. I live for the day when I will have a big beautiful place with all the fixins but for now I'm happy with my little shack.


----------



## James (Aug 13, 2009)

my suggestions....

1. Carbon footprint calculation: i.e. the distance to market and method of transport used should influence the sale value. Low distance/high transport efficiency should be rewarded.

2. Locally appropriate foodstuffs: Get extra money for growing things in season and that are locally appropriate (would require giving each farm a location and meteorological set of variables)

3. Have a pesticide/fertilizer dimension to gameplay: Allow people to learn the positives and the negatives to using artificial inputs to agricultural processes (i.e. short term benefit, long term problems when using lots of inputs)...


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 13, 2009)

James said:


> my suggestions....
> 
> 1. Carbon footprint calculation: i.e. the distance to market and method of transport used should influence the sale value. Low distance/high transport efficiency should be rewarded.
> 
> ...



I think this would take the "fun" out of it for me! LOL! Too much to worry about!


----------



## James (Aug 13, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I think this would take the "fun" out of it for me! LOL! Too much to worry about!



ha.. fair enough. 

Maybe the real world agrarian issues could be saved for high level players whose farms are so big that the game isn't a challenge any more?

ya know... just to keep things interesting...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 13, 2009)

James said:


> my suggestions....
> 
> 1. Carbon footprint calculation: i.e. the distance to market and method of transport used should influence the sale value. Low distance/high transport efficiency should be rewarded.
> 
> ...



That is just too much thinking required. You should give it a try James. It is really fun.


----------



## James (Aug 13, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> That is just too much thinking required. You should give it a try James. It is really fun.



I have a farm but I'm fighting the urge to be pulled in... My sister and Leah are both a bad influence on me right now though... they are both totally addicted.


----------



## steely (Aug 13, 2009)

Join the Farm side, James. You know you want to!


----------



## S13Drifter (Aug 13, 2009)

*rolls eyes* lol


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2009)

steely said:


> I'm so sucked in, I'm only a level 7. I can't even buy a shed. I will perservere and will be the farm.



If you are not already doing so, you have....have....to harvest for other people. I was lagging, until I sold myself in the Marketplace.


----------



## toni (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a total Farm nerd. 

The one thing I would change is how long it takes to plant. I have over 600 plots on my farm right now and it seems like forever before I am all planted. My little farmer moves so slow!


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 13, 2009)

Farmtown kept me occupied this summer. Now that I am back at school I don't think I will ever level. Took me forever to get 28 and I will be happy if I make it to 29 by Christmas. BUT I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 14, 2009)

I miss my favorite harvester!! The people I have been getting lately are slow and LAME!! They keep quiting!!





indy500tchr said:


> Farmtown kept me occupied this summer. Now that I am back at school I don't think I will ever level. Took me forever to get 28 and I will be happy if I make it to 29 by Christmas. BUT I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got over my addiction to Mafia Wars. :doh: But maybe I'll check this one out.


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 17, 2009)

I am COMPLETELY addicted. Currently at level 25 and looking forward to being able to plant carrots, peppers, and pineapples. just put in a lovely orchard of apple trees. However, I can see how this game will be shortly not challenging at all (i.e. Berna's problem). I agree with James... once you've got your farm running, self-sufficient, and you've bought all the stuff/buildings you want, it would be nice to have another level of difficulty by "defending" your farm from ecological hazards or actually trying to make your animals profitable a la Kayrae's suggestion.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend got me hooked and I'm around level 16 with 300K coins. Going to just keep harvesting like crazy until I can build my Farm Cave. My only beef:

1) A distinct lack of zombie attacks. Certainly it doesn't fit in with a traditional farming milieu, but nothing says cool like some ready-to-harvest sunflowers overrun with ravenous, walking dead. It might change the dynamics of the game, but I'd love to see an animation of my farmer defending itself with entrenching tools and shotguns.

2) Animals that don't kill each other, eat your crops or generally die of starvation. I kept thinking if I had a horse, I'd have an expense of hay to keep it alive. Not so. Fleabiscuit has been prancing around for weeks, apparently living on nothing but the minutes I spend in FT and the lifeforce of his stablemates. What about vet fees? I don't need some piglet Cujo ransacking rabies across my little slice of heaven.

3) Better skins. I don't know any farmers with Mohawks, and I know of no ladies who do their hair up so daintily to plow/harvest. Their distinct lack of a Appalachian body type is disheartening...I want to see missing teeth and questionable family tree diversity in my avatars. Why can't I buy a banjo at the marketplace.

4) Marketplace offerings. I know this is a PG game but the way some of the farmers come across begging for work is just shy of "around the world, 50 bucks...". I guess if I want a truly immersive farming experience replete with adult offerings I'd have to go to Second Life.

5) Animal harvests. I can have cows but can't produce milk or beef. Pigs but no pork, turkeys but no...you get the point. I guess that's a possibility when it goes gold.


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 17, 2009)

After much hesitation (yet another flash game on fb) I decided to give it a try, after a very short time, I was overwelmed by the amount of gifts I was receiving , don't get me wrong I was grateful but I couldn't keep up with the other farmers demands. LOL 

Prolly the most annoying thing, is the amount of time it takes to load, I noticed that it crashed my browser several times, which is odd, considering I have 4gig's of ram. (end wah violins)

I think you should add to the poll how many females or males play


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2009)

I started out with FarmVille because a friend invited me. Then i found out that like twice my friends are in Farmtown. I only just started yesterday but it's okay. I'm used to Farmville.
Now Mafia Wars.. there's a game i'm addicted to


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

My Mom is totally obsessed with the game its almost annoying cuz not only does she play farmtown she plays all the wannabee games too like farmville. Its just sad she even made a farm for me but I never go on it she does level 23 farmer


----------



## Rowan (Aug 18, 2009)

I read this post and have now been sucked into the farmtown..thanks a lot


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I read this post and have now been sucked into the farmtown..thanks a lot



It's very addictive ha ha welcome fellow farmer.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 18, 2009)

You ungrateful child. Your mother went to all the trouble of building a farm for you and you never even visit!!!



pdesil071189 said:


> My Mom is totally obsessed with the game its almost annoying cuz not only does she play farmtown she plays all the wannabee games too like farmville. Its just sad she even made a farm for me but I never go on it she does level 23 farmer


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 19, 2009)

I reached level 30 this morning!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## kayrae (Aug 19, 2009)

A snapshot of my barnyard animals. That's me hanging out with the heifers.





I'm jealous of BBWModel's status level.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 20, 2009)

Awww...you'll be there soon enough! LOL



kayrae said:


> A snapshot of my barnyard animals. That's me hanging out with the heifers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 20, 2009)

Thought I'd post my farm too - there are a bunch of us that are obsessed with Farmtown.  

View attachment farm.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Aug 21, 2009)

So I'm thinking we should all have a contest on Halloween... Who will make the best corn maze? ANyone in? I'm going to start drafting my design. Winner wins a bag of potatoes.

By the way, I am totally digging your farm, Sandie. Will you post close-up pics? Haha


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Level 23 now. My farm still looks like shite on a shingle, though. A designer, I am not.

My complaints: Hiring people. You can't fire 'em. I get annoyed with the boys (I refuse to believe that they are men, and if anyone tries to tell me differently, I'm just going to shove my fingers in my ears and start chanting) who think that you've hired them to plow something other than your e-fields. 

Oh, and when I'm looking for work: People who hire 5 other people to plow their level 8 fields. Sheesh! 

People who leave me profane messages & piss on my crops. Oh, wait. That's Mossything. Never mind.


----------



## Hathor (Aug 21, 2009)

I play it on Myspace and Facebook. =D hehe 

I love it! 

I'm lvl 13 or 15. Can't remember. 

I wish it was like FarmVille in the regard of selling items and expanding the farm. I can't expand because it's dependent on neighbors and I can't sell anything because of the same reason. 

I also wish we could rotate the farm.


----------



## Hathor (Aug 21, 2009)

kayrae said:


> So I'm thinking we should all have a contest on Halloween... Who will make the best corn maze? ANyone in? I'm going to start drafting my design. Winner wins a bag of potatoes.
> 
> By the way, I am totally digging your farm, Sandie. Will you post close-up pics? Haha



This is a fun idea. =D


----------



## Hathor (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, if anyone is interested in adding me (as I added a few tonight).. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/alotta.faginah?ref=profile


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 21, 2009)

You see leaves blowing across the grass and you want to clean them up for the XP's

You're driving by someone's landscaped yard and you want to stop to sketch the layout for your farm

You can now point out zinnias, blue hyacinth, forget me nots, roses and lillies on the spot.

It takes every ounce of will power you have not to stop at roadside farms and start plowing the fields into little squares

and for me... when you're admitted to the hospital but you call your friend with your FB username and PW so that she can harvest your crops while you're laid up! LOL!

Feel free to add yours!!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!!! Laughing sooooo hard right now!



SuperMishe said:


> You see leaves blowing across the grass and you want to clean them up for the XP's
> 
> You're driving by someone's landscaped yard and you want to stop to sketch the layout for your farm
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 21, 2009)

I Don't like Farm Town, I am more into *Farmville.*


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 21, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Don't like Farm Town, I am more into *Farmville.*




I play both plus mafia and vampire wars, yoville, sorority life and other little crop growing apps. Yeah i need to get a life.:happy: oh and on fb feel free to add me if you need neighbors, crew, entertainment.. whatever lol. [email protected]


----------



## mergirl (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow. All your farms are beautiful! mine is just seeds mud and some animals running around. haha..i think my wee farmer jojo billybob sleeps under a tree at night!


----------



## Con (Aug 21, 2009)

such a stupid damn game but im a bit addicted to it now!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 21, 2009)

My farm is a mess. I am trying to rearrange things, and I am losing interest. Must...find...interest. I must!!!!!!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 21, 2009)

kayrae said:


> So I'm thinking we should all have a contest on Halloween... Who will make the best corn maze? ANyone in? I'm going to start drafting my design. Winner wins a bag of potatoes.


 
OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! a CORN MAZE!! what a great idea, I am going to start drafting right now too!

Would that also be a Maise Maze? Or an Amazing Maise Maze? How about an Amazon's Amazing Maise Maze?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

kayrae said:


> So I'm thinking we should all have a contest on Halloween... Who will make the best corn maze? ANyone in? I'm going to start drafting my design.



Great idea! How about I post this contest on the group *FARMTOWN ADDICTS UNITED* on facebook.

Anyone who wants to join, please, please do. That way we can have a central location on facebook to show the results and have a proper judging.

What do you all think? Anyone with questions, can pm me here, or facebook.

Thanks and I hope that you will all join the group even if you don't want to join the competition.

OK Farmers, I will be looking for you all.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 23, 2009)

I added the group. I'm just making a maze that's not made of corn. Set this challenge up!!!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 23, 2009)

Level 20!

I need zinnias.

Send me zinnias.


----------



## Miss Liz (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally joined facebook a few weeks ago - these games are addictive! I need more teammates/neighbors at farmville, farmtown, yoville, & mafia wars. Feel free to add me as a friend: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home


----------



## Hathor (Aug 24, 2009)

Miss Liz said:


> Finally joined facebook a few weeks ago - these games are addictive! I need more teammates/neighbors at farmville, farmtown, yoville, & mafia wars. Feel free to add me as a friend: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home



Are you Elizabeth on FB? If so, thanks much for the add. =) 

If anyone else is interested in being my neighbor, look up Alex Mangoes (yeah yeah, work joke). =D 

Hopefully I can expand my farm and really be competitive for the corn maze.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 24, 2009)

The people who stand in the marketplace going "PLOWWWWWWWWWWW PLOWWWWWWWWW" make me laugh.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is the first event. I created it as a separate event that is being hosted by the group FARMTOWN ADDICTS UNITED. Please come and check it out.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=123064976710#


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't even remember which one is Farm Town and which is Farmville...and there's another one, Country Story or something. I've added them all at some point though.

I prefer Pet Society


----------



## kayrae (Aug 25, 2009)

allergic to cats, so I keep only one... all cats are sold for 15 coins


----------



## Miss Liz (Aug 26, 2009)

Hathor said:


> Are you Elizabeth on FB? If so, thanks much for the add. =)
> 
> If anyone else is interested in being my neighbor, look up Alex Mangoes (yeah yeah, work joke). =D
> 
> Hopefully I can expand my farm and really be competitive for the corn maze.



That's me. Thanks for accepting. I had to go with the boring option of using my real name so my relatives could find me & Liz is too short to use as a screen name.

I still need more neighbors because I'm only at level 9 & don't have much of a farm yet. 

View attachment farmtown.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 26, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> You see leaves blowing across the grass and you want to clean them up for the XP's
> 
> You're driving by someone's landscaped yard and you want to stop to sketch the layout for your farm
> 
> ...



You're driving by a farm and you think - where are the palm trees?


Anyone else?? C'mon - there's got to be more!! LOL!


----------



## Hathor (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks to all who have added me. I can finally have a big farm now AND put in paths AND more flowers AND a heck of a lot more fields. =D LOL


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 26, 2009)

So I ran into this obnoxious kid in the marketplace, alternating between insulting people, making "clever" jokes about what he'd like to plow, and spamming the room with "hire me" messages. So I went to my fields and harvested ONE plot of land. Just one. Then I "hired" him to plow, figuring that he'd get all pissy about how his time was wasted. Instead, I managed to have fun with him in this manner 3 more times, each time by profusely apologizing and explaining that the idiot I'd hired to harvest hadn't finished yet. 4 times I got that kid to come "plow" a single plot of land. 4 times. 

Dog, but I'm evil.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 26, 2009)

PAlm trees - pretty but non functional in Farm town - they take up space and you cant harvest them. 

See - Im a farmtown nerd 



SuperMishe said:


> You're driving by a farm and you think - where are the palm trees?
> 
> 
> Anyone else?? C'mon - there's got to be more!! LOL!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 26, 2009)

That actually is mean especially since you ment it to be mean. I find when people are annoying like that - I just go to a differnt market place - each time you click on it it will take you do a differnt one in most cases. That way you get away from the annoying person and you dont have to be mean.



TraciJo67 said:


> So I ran into this obnoxious kid in the marketplace, alternating between insulting people, making "clever" jokes about what he'd like to plow, and spamming the room with "hire me" messages. So I went to my fields and harvested ONE plot of land. Just one. Then I "hired" him to plow, figuring that he'd get all pissy about how his time was wasted. Instead, I managed to have fun with him in this manner 3 more times, each time by profusely apologizing and explaining that the idiot I'd hired to harvest hadn't finished yet. 4 times I got that kid to come "plow" a single plot of land. 4 times.
> 
> Dog, but I'm evil.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 26, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> That actually is mean especially since you ment it to be mean. I find when people are annoying like that - I just go to a differnt market place - each time you click on it it will take you do a differnt one in most cases. That way you get away from the annoying person and you dont have to be mean.



Yeah. I meant it to be mean. And I'm quite sure that I'll be roasting in hell for it, and soon


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> That actually is mean especially since you ment it to be mean. I find when people are annoying like that - I just go to a differnt market place - each time you click on it it will take you do a differnt one in most cases. That way you get away from the annoying person and you dont have to be mean.



I consider what she did a public service. In terms of being ' mean ', that doesn't even rate. Dorky boy knew he was in a place where other young kids also play, soooooo, he deserved a clever smack upside the head.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> So I ran into this obnoxious kid in the marketplace, alternating between insulting people, making "clever" jokes about what he'd like to plow, and spamming the room with "hire me" messages. So I went to my fields and harvested ONE plot of land. Just one. Then I "hired" him to plow, figuring that he'd get all pissy about how his time was wasted. Instead, I managed to have fun with him in this manner 3 more times, each time by profusely apologizing and explaining that the idiot I'd hired to harvest hadn't finished yet. 4 times I got that kid to come "plow" a single plot of land. 4 times.
> 
> Dog, but I'm evil.



Dude, that is so freaking funny. I love it. Seriously, how does someone fall for that four times? Oh, I am gonna be laughing about this one for awhile.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 27, 2009)

I just put those kids on ignore. I don't really stay in the marketplace for too long. Today I saw a guy who was level 26. He had nothing but a gigantic field of crops. He leveled all that in one week, but he only had $350k


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, I am a Farmtown nut! I also play FarmVille (like the fact that the animals do produce eggs, feathers, truffels, etc.). I explain the difference to my hubby like this: Farmtown is more aesthetic, Farmville, though not as artsy in graffics, is more practical! I've almost gotten tired of FarmTown because I don't have time to play to keep getting higher up the scale. One tip on the hiring bit - wait until you see a Neighbor on-line and then hire them - much less annoying and you can chat while they harvest and plow. I hired someone from the market one time and they did such a poor job that I refuse to do so again!

Oh and on Farmville - you can harvest, plow and plant without having to constantly go back for implements or go to the market!

I'm also playing Barn Buddy, Little Green Plot, Yoville (beginning to really love this game, just wish more of my Dims friends were there so we could do stuff together), and I have a Superpoke Pet (Snuffy the Dragon). Anywho, I'm finding more and more Dimmers on Facebook - sort of like a home away from home!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, I play farmtown too! And mafia wars, vampire wars, barn buddy and farm pals.

PM me for my facebook link! And when you add me please write a message so I know who you are! 

View attachment Farm-Dims.jpg


----------



## Linda (Sep 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I just got over my addiction to Mafia Wars. :doh: But maybe I'll check this one out.




I was sooo addictaed to Mafia Wars. But that has finally passed...more or less because of Farkle and now the Farming though. I go from one addiction to another lol


----------



## Linda (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is my little slice of Heaven lol I have way too many goats lol 

View attachment farm.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Sep 5, 2009)

I've already had crops ruined twice. I am having the hardest time maintaining interest in the game.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I've already had crops ruined twice. I am having the hardest time maintaining interest in the game.



How did your crops get ruined?


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> How did your crops get ruined?



If you do not harvest in a reasonable amount of time the crops will die. I've had this happen a couple of times myself.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 6, 2009)

I am flippin out right now because facebook wont let me on and I need to check my pineapples!!!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 6, 2009)

a tool shed,
a pig sty,
a chicken coop,
picnic blanket, 
and a 
lemonade stand! 

I like the new items to purchase!


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

Leesa said:


> a tool shed,
> a pig sty,
> a chicken coop,
> picnic blanket,
> ...



I'd love to purchase even a house but can not seem to get my account high enough.


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I am flippin out right now because facebook wont let me on and I need to check my pineapples!!!



Since it's a holiday weekend everyone's probably playing and overloading the servers. Hope those pineapples hang on until you can harvest 'em.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2009)

You're probably right Isa. My husband said it was running extremely slow. I said it is because Farm Town and other games similar to that on Facebook are so graphic heavy. I've decided to only plant items that take 2 to 3 days to mature. Though, I did plant a few 1 day crops last night. Hopefully, it will be quieter in Facebook this evening.


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> You're probably right Isa. My husband said it was running extremely slow. I said it is because Farm Town and other games similar to that on Facebook are so graphic heavy. I've decided to only plant items that take 2 to 3 days to mature. Though, I did plant a few 1 day crops last night. Hopefully, it will be quieter in Facebook this evening.



I actually started having problems earlier last week with Farm Town locking my system up. At first I thought that it could be my older computer but considering I have no issues playing Farmville I think it lies with the game or facebook itself.


----------



## Leesa (Sep 6, 2009)

Isa said:


> I'd love to purchase even a house but can not seem to get my account high enough.



There was a time I could not afford to buy seeds to plant. Now I am a millionaire! (ONLY time that'll ever happen.)


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2009)

Isa said:


> I'd love to purchase even a house but can not seem to get my account high enough.



You need to set aside an hour and harvest for people until your fingers are bloody stumps. You will get your house.

* stares at my stumps *


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

Leesa said:


> There was a time I could not afford to buy seeds to plant. Now I am a millionaire! (ONLY time that'll ever happen.)



I'm jealous. 



mossystate said:


> You need to set aside an hour and harvest for people until your fingers are bloody stumps. You will get your house.
> 
> * stares at my stumps *



I shall try the stumpy route tomorrow morning! That is if my computer & FB cooperate.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 6, 2009)

I am also a fan of Farmtown. Eventhough its a bit more cartoonish I do prefer farmville because of having to tend to your animals and that you can buy tractors, seeders and harvesters without having to purchase more farm money. I think I am at level 20 on both and hopefully purchase my home soon.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm at 284,000 coins. Can...almost...buy....house.....


----------



## kayrae (Sep 7, 2009)

Why did I read "can almost buy shoes"?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You need to set aside an hour and harvest for people until your fingers are bloody stumps. You will get your house.
> 
> * stares at my stumps *



Sadly, i felt a real respect for you there...:bow:

hmm this is the first time i have used this guy :bow: As i suspect he is slighty racist.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 8, 2009)

I love FarmTown..I just need neighbors..I have been working my fingers to the stubs and have gained almost 2 ranks..I work as much as I can for others!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 8, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I love FarmTown..I just need neighbors..I have been working my fingers to the stubs and have gained almost 2 ranks..I work as much as I can for others!!



Come be my neighbour.. i think i have one space left.. 
Actually.. i need to take a pic of my farm ..its funny.. its just mud and animals.. I did buy a fence but felt guilty so left it open so my animals can run around..
hmm.. glad they don't eat all my crops!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2009)

Would anyone like to be my neighbor on FarmTown? I would really appreciate it because there are so many things I can't do yet because I don't have enough neighbors. If anyone is interested please pm me and I'll give you my info thanks my fellow farmers.


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2009)

If anyone wants a neighbor in Farm Town or Farmville, I'm open. I am still somewhat new to the games and have no idea how to find people that are not already on my friend list. Let me know here or hit me via pm.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 8, 2009)

i love farmtown lol I am on level 34
here is my little farm. 

View attachment farmtown.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 9, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> i love farmtown lol I am on level 34
> here is my little farm.



Jesus Christ, that's way too advanced for my technique/skills. HA! And I thought my farm was cool ; ;


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 9, 2009)

I am soooo going to need rehab now. If anyone of you are friends on myspace please play there and ad me I need neighbors to send gifts to..... look at me this game has reduced me to begging


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I am soooo going to need rehab now. If anyone of you are friends on myspace please play there and ad me I need neighbors to send gifts to..... look at me this game has reduced me to begging



Missy, I think we need to bring you over to the darkside that is Facebook!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm a millionaire!!!!!!!!!!

Off to celebrate by buying gnomes.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2009)

You get more coins when someone else harvests for you...yes? I just let 90,000+ coins ( don't know what the total would have been if someone had done it for me ) go down the drain. That is so sad.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You get more coins when someone else harvests for you...yes? I just let 90,000+ coins ( don't know what the total would have been if someone had done it for me ) go down the drain. That is so sad.



How? What happened?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> How? What happened?



I got bored with it, and had not planted in a while. Then I plant...and got bored...again.  Also, my computer now crashes all the time because of FT.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 10, 2009)

if anyone needs neighbors i am on facebook so hit me up [email protected]/


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I got bored with it, and had not planted in a while. Then I plant...and got bored...again.  Also, my computer now crashes all the time because of FT.



That happened to me for awhile too, the crashing. Then I completely changed my login password and turned the computer and internet off every night for a few days. So far, so good.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 11, 2009)

You know what I dislike? Hiring stupid people. I hire people who don't know how to hide trees, and when I ask them if they know how to hide trees so they can get the ones behind the trees, they leave. Well, I would've taught them! That's why I asked if they knew. Then there's the ones that can't tell if coconut trees are ripe. Everytime I get my trees done, without fail most of my coconut trees are still left with coconuts on them, so I moved them all to one little corner.

On the non-complaining side, I planted a rectangle with flowers in it spelling purple hyacinths spelling my name, red and green ones filling the inside of the letters and marigolds bordering everything. I can't wait to see how it turns out, maybe to see if i need to fill it with a different color.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 12, 2009)

It turned out cute! 

View attachment Rachelfarmflowers.jpg


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> You know what I dislike? Hiring stupid people. I hire people who don't know how to hide trees, and when I ask them if they know how to hide trees so they can get the ones behind the trees, they leave. Well, I would've taught them! That's why I asked if they knew. Then there's the ones that can't tell if coconut trees are ripe. Everytime I get my trees done, without fail most of my coconut trees are still left with coconuts on them, so I moved them all to one little corner.



You need to hire me ..I am good...I can hide trees and buildings plus when I do trees I keep going over them until I can find a place to harvest!!

I have gained 13 ranks in 2 weeks working for other people:blush:..I take any job so I get hired a lot...I know I spend way to much time on FT...LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 15, 2009)

I was addicted...for a while... but then I got to the point money wise when there was nothing else to buy, nothing to aspire to but further levels... and was just like... why? For a while I kept going just to help my friends have something to harvest, but not even that motivation was enough long-term. I just can't trick myself into thinking there's a point in making pretend money anymore. lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 15, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was addicted...for a while... but then I got to the point money wise when there was nothing else to buy, nothing to aspire to but further levels... and was just like... why? For a while I kept going just to help my friends have something to harvest, but not even that motivation was enough long-term. I just can't trick myself into thinking there's a point in making pretend money anymore. lol



Have you seen all the new items they have added to buy? Pretty cool stuff. I am in the process of renovation right now and think that it will take a while as I am also decorating my new treehouse in Yoville.

I do think sometimes it is best to take a break and then come back to it later when you want something to do.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 15, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> You need to hire me ..I am good...I can hide trees and buildings plus when I do trees I keep going over them until I can find a place to harvest!!
> 
> I have gained 13 ranks in 2 weeks working for other people:blush:..I take any job so I get hired a lot...I know I spend way to much time on FT...LOL



My trees aren't even squashed together like everyone else. I have mine spread out. I like them spread out. It's pretty that way. Not very economical, but oh wells who said I was economical.

But yeah, let's be farmtown friends! Send me your fb link.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 17, 2009)

you...are...all...DORKS


----------



## Tooz (Sep 17, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> you...are...all...DORKS




Shut up. You're posting on an internet forum 

Here's my little crap heap  I'm all about the monies n' xp...


----------



## Leesa (Sep 17, 2009)

Why don't some farmers finish their work?? I do not like hiring folks who do not complete the chores. 
There should be a farmer rating system!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 17, 2009)

Then I wouldn't get any jobs, oh nooooooo


----------



## Leesa (Sep 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Then I wouldn't get any jobs, oh nooooooo



I'd hire you to plow... you are a bargain at half price!


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 18, 2009)

For the love of all that is holy, someone please send me a pear tree!!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 18, 2009)

Not only do I play Farm Town, but I find myself whoring at the marketplace to get harvesting jobs. LOLOLOL


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 18, 2009)

Leesa said:


> Why don't some farmers finish their work?? I do not like hiring folks who do not complete the chores.
> There should be a farmer rating system!



Sometimes when I am harvesting a large farm, my connection times out and then the game reloads...chances are they aren't slackers, but rather a victim of a reboot LOLOLOL


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 19, 2009)

Leesa said:


> Why don't some farmers finish their work?? I do not like hiring folks who do not complete the chores.
> There should be a farmer rating system!



I have been disconnected and gotten a x25 something error so much that I have given up trying to work for others until they get it fixed..It is aggravating to try to work and see the box that says you have been either timed out or disconnected!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2009)

It's an addictive epidemic. And I WILL NOT fall victim to it! NEVAAAAH! *jumps out random window*


----------



## kayrae (Sep 19, 2009)

I sell all cats and dogs that are given to me. One of each is enough.


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> It's an addictive epidemic. And I WILL NOT fall victim to it! NEVAAAAH! *jumps out random window*



Throws some of my crops after you on your way out the window.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 19, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Don't like Farm Town, I am more into *Farmville.*



Me too.
And I voted wrong.
=[


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 21, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I sell all cats and dogs that are given to me. One of each is enough.




Oh I wish we were friends so I could send you cats and dogs everyday.


----------



## Friday (Sep 21, 2009)

See what you all have done? Now I have to figure all of this out.

And TraciJo, aren't you ever home (in FT)?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 21, 2009)

Be careful when doing any work on your farm post-upgrade. For whatever reason it "lost" my entire field of just-planted onions; whenever I logged back in it showed harvested, non-plowed fields.

Had to go in with a bulldozer to clear the top "layer" off to expose my crops that were, thankfully, still growing.

I still think the animals need some tweaking. Not enough "anthrax disaster scenarios" in that game for my tastes. My pig never escapes and digs up half my crops. There's no cow slaughter option to sell the carcass. Uggh, must have been subsidized by PETA.


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 21, 2009)

My farm. I love the apple orchard.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 21, 2009)

I get so addicted to things like this. I just started. I need neighbors


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

intraultra said:


> I get so addicted to things like this. I just started. I need neighbors



Send me a link and I'll be your neighbor, you hottie you.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

I wanna hit 28 for the geese so bad. Soooooo bad. SOOOOOOOOO BAD.


My boyfriend is always calling me a silly goose. 


I want geese dammit!


----------



## intraultra (Sep 22, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Send me a link and I'll be your neighbor, you hottie you.



Yaaay! We have to be FB friends, right? I will PM you my link in that case.

So I signed up yesterday and I'm THISCLOSE to level 11. I think this means I was right about getting addicted.

My farm is terrible though because I randomly planted some stuff in the beginning. Now I'm just waiting until I can upgrade my farm size to make it pretty


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 22, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Yaaay! We have to be FB friends, right? I will PM you my link in that case.
> 
> So I signed up yesterday and I'm THISCLOSE to level 11. I think this means I was right about getting addicted.
> 
> My farm is terrible though because I randomly planted some stuff in the beginning. Now I'm just waiting until I can upgrade my farm size to make it pretty



FYI - if you want, you can bulldoze your plots and move them after you harvest, but before you plow. Well, you can bulldoze plowed plots too, but why spend the money first, right? Anywho, you can also move your trees and stuff whenever you want.

Oh, to bulldoze, you click on the thing on the right next to the tools and it will show a watering can, the bulldozer and the camera. Just click on the bulldozer and then click on the plot(s) you want to eliminate. It will show you a pic of the plot and you say yes. That way you don't accidentally bulldoze something good like a tree.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 22, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> FYI - if you want, you can bulldoze your plots and move them after you harvest, but before you plow. Well, you can bulldoze plowed plots too, but why spend the money first, right? Anywho, you can also move your trees and stuff whenever you want.
> 
> Oh, to bulldoze, you click on the thing on the right next to the tools and it will show a watering can, the bulldozer and the camera. Just click on the bulldozer and then click on the plot(s) you want to eliminate. It will show you a pic of the plot and you say yes. That way you don't accidentally bulldoze something good like a tree.



Ooh okay, thank you! That will come in handy. I definitely want to get rid of all the plots I have and start fresh.

Also, update, I am on level 12 now, haha.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I am a bit addicted to working for other people..I am now at level 26 almost to 27 and have over a million coins..My farm is pretty simple and I do not want much more on it..I am like Famous tho,I want the geese!!


----------



## Friday (Sep 24, 2009)

Why would you bulldoze if you still have to plow? I've only been doing this for 5 days. I don't know nuthin'.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 24, 2009)

Are trees worth planting?


----------



## kayrae (Sep 24, 2009)

Trees = oxygen. Always good


----------



## intraultra (Sep 24, 2009)

Friday said:


> Why would you bulldoze if you still have to plow? I've only been doing this for 5 days. I don't know nuthin'.



You have to bulldoze if you want move your plots around.

It should be possible to bulldoze more than one plot at a time because it was really tedious getting rid of all the plots I had. (I really hope no one tells me it is possible and I just didn't know how!) At least my farm is starting to look pretty though.

Oh and I have a question! I read somewhere that in order to get the xp from someone else plowing your fields that you have to have at least 10 neighbors? Is that right?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 24, 2009)

intraultra said:


> You have to bulldoze if you want move your plots around.
> 
> It should be possible to bulldoze more than one plot at a time because it was really tedious getting rid of all the plots I had. (I really hope no one tells me it is possible and I just didn't know how!) At least my farm is starting to look pretty though.
> 
> Oh and I have a question! I read somewhere that in order to get the xp from someone else plowing your fields that you have to have at least 10 neighbors? Is that right?



Yes, I believe that is correct about the 10 neighbors. 

 I'm off to plant some pumpkins.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 24, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Yes, I believe that is correct about the 10 neighbors.
> 
> I'm off to plant some pumpkins.



Darn. Thanks Sandie. I need to find some more neighbors!


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 24, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Darn. Thanks Sandie. I need to find some more neighbors!


 

Add me i can always use neighbors. [email protected]


----------



## intraultra (Sep 24, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Add me i can always use neighbors. [email protected]



Awesome, thanks! Off to facebook I go


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 24, 2009)

Friday said:


> Why would you bulldoze if you still have to plow? I've only been doing this for 5 days. I don't know nuthin'.



Bulldozing is only a means to get rid of any plots that you don't want. You might have placed it crookedly or somewhere you don't want. Or possibly decide to re-arrange some things. 

And you can only bulldoze one at a time. Believe me, I know it is tedious, I bulldozed over 300 plots last time while I do my current renovation.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 24, 2009)

My farm is _starting_ to look good  

View attachment 9620_710321857223_8200080_41219298_3182570_n.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Are trees worth planting?



Only the fruit bearing ones. I have a few pine trees and palm trees for decoration, but I sell any other ones sent to me. I feel about the same with the animals. All they do is decorate and make noises. I prefer the animals on Farmville - they earn coins folks - and they look more like the real thing than in Farm Town! Though, I really think the pigs on Farm Town are cute! Now, if only we could find a game that melds the pluses of both farm games!


----------



## Friday (Sep 27, 2009)

The first size upgrade (14x14) increases your growing area by what percentage? 1/2? Double? Is it worth just holding out a few more levels and a few more thousands to get say an 18x18 instead (and not have to save that $20,000 over again) or do you have to buy them in order?

Obsessed? Moi?


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 27, 2009)

Friday said:


> The first size upgrade (14x14) increases your growing area by what percentage? 1/2? Double? Is it worth just holding out a few more levels and a few more thousands to get say an 18x18 instead (and not have to save that $20,000 over again) or do you have to buy them in order?
> 
> Obsessed? Moi?


I believe they have to be bought in order. I play so damn many games and have so many apps i am suprised im not shooting my pigs or using my fangs on the cows, or going to the sweets factory to make some money. ( Anyone else out there play Mafia Wars, Yoville, Vampire Wars etc?):blush:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to be a Farm Town farmer but the game stopped loading for me. Strange. Now it's in limbo. So, I am with Farmville and Pet Society at the moment.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I believe they have to be bought in order. I play so damn many games and have so many apps i am suprised im not shooting my pigs or using my fangs on the cows, or going to the sweets factory to make some money. ( Anyone else out there play Mafia Wars, Yoville, Vampire Wars etc?):blush:



That's me too! I'm in so many games that I'm getting worried that I'll not get anything else done in my life! LOL! I play YoVille!!! I'm currently at level 38. Having problems with getting energy points from the eating joints, so I'm begging all my friends to send me hotdogs or tall latte's. I'm "Punkindreamer" on Yoville.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Only the fruit bearing ones. I have a few pine trees and palm trees for decoration, but I sell any other ones sent to me. I feel about the same with the animals. All they do is decorate and make noises. I prefer the animals on Farmville - they earn coins folks - and they look more like the real thing than in Farm Town! Though, I really think the pigs on Farm Town are cute! Now, if only we could find a game that melds the pluses of both farm games!



Cries....I am the one that sends all the animals..Cries again!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Cries....I am the one that sends all the animals..Cries again!!



Aww, don't cry! Maybe we should make out a Farm Town wish list. Though, if most are like me, I just usually click on items I like and send 'em to everyone. I have filled several requests though.

Here's my list:

Roses (I'm not high enough up to buy them!)
Mango trees
Pear trees

I have plenty of cherry trees for now. I try to send the ones that will yeild the most coin at harvest or if you sell them. Goats yield 60 coins (I think). 

Now, in FarmVille, I'm selling off most fruit tree gifts (unless they are Passion Fruit or Pomegranate - they yield the highest coin). I'm about to have to do the same with rabbits, cows, goats, ducks and sheep. Just not enough room and I dislike "stacking" them like many do. Farmville has added fences and haybales, which is downright great of them. One can always use fences and stack haybales! Have you noticed the new "pet" feature. I petted my menagerie recently and little floating hearts appeared above their heads...so cute!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2009)

Between a guy's farm and a gal's farm? I pointed this out to hubby the other day. The guys are mostly all about plowing huge fields and harvesting crops. Not much decorating going on. Check it out and see if I'm right!


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 28, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Between a guy's farm and a gal's farm? I pointed this out to hubby the other day. The guys are mostly all about plowing huge fields and harvesting crops. Not much decorating going on. Check it out and see if I'm right!



Ahem I have 613 squares that i keep full. Decorating is there but i'm in it for that mansion. I save my decorating skills for yoville


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok you will get red roses,mango and pear trees! Any of my other neighbors do you have a wish list as well?? 

There is really nothing I want or need on Farmtown or Farmville..I am going to sell all of my regular cows on FV and keep my chocolate ones! I am going to have to hit 28 to get the geese I want in FT but I will do it soon! I have way to many coin in FT so I try not to sell much..I want more land!

Yeah all the guys have these big fields and very little decorations..I don't know why..Easy to make coin...

I wish they had an old fashion farm house in both games,I would buy that!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 28, 2009)

If anyone want to add me on facebook as i play most of the games such as Farm Town, Farmville and Yoville etc just PM me as I am always looking for new neighbours


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 29, 2009)

Could someone PLEASE send me two pear trees? My orchard has been incomplete for months! lol Happy to return gift requests!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 29, 2009)

I need two or three coconut trees.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I need two or three coconut trees.



Sent 

....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 30, 2009)

Now I need dolphin and spiral hedges, like... 3 or 4 of each.


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2009)

Post your Farm Town names girlies so I know where to send them.


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2009)

Any suggestions about what I can do when the stupid system keeps telling me that the password I input for my Email is wrong? It's only been happening the last 3-4 days and it's NOT wrong.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 30, 2009)

My farmtown name is Farmer Tisiphenie.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 30, 2009)

ok I counted, I need five more dolphin and five more spiral hedges.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2009)

When I logged into Farm Town this evening, I had a message from one of my neighbors that had been pasted and apparently copied. It said something to the effect that I needed to send this message to 15 friends that I saw were on-line. Something about any inactive users would be deleted, blah, blah, blah. Anyone else seen this and is it for real???!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 1, 2009)

I just replied and said I'm active and that's it. I didn't forward it on to anyone. :/


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 1, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> When I logged into Farm Town this evening, I had a message from one of my neighbors that had been pasted and apparently copied. It said something to the effect that I needed to send this message to 15 friends that I saw were on-line. Something about any inactive users would be deleted, blah, blah, blah. Anyone else seen this and is it for real???!!!





Famouslastwords said:


> I just replied and said I'm active and that's it. I didn't forward it on to anyone. :/



It's NOT real. And as a side note, once you are logged into your facebook account, you should NEVER be asked for you log-in/password again. So, if something should pop up asking, back outta there.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 1, 2009)

Linda is my new harvester. I pay her low wages for her to do my hard labor and she doesn't complain.

She even does trees.

I like to trim the branches while she's up there picking fruit, it's more fun this way.

Then I make her carrot soup while she talks about murdering my precious squirrels.

She's a little on the nutso side.


----------



## Friday (Oct 1, 2009)

Is anyone else getting some weird 'Firefox detects this will not lead to where you want it to go (Farm town)' error message?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Linda is my new harvester. I pay her low wages for her to do my hard labor and she doesn't complain.
> 
> She even does trees.
> 
> ...



I'm nutso?? This from the lady that has 15 squirrels...LOL 

Anyone that plants as many carrots as you do,needs rabbits! I mean at least the rabbits can eat half the harvest and save me a lot of work..Squirrels don't do anything but get in the way..

Told you I am addicted to harvesting..I love it..Trees and all..I don't know why! <shrugs>

You know sometimes you can be a hard woman to work for..I mean making me harvest all of those mango trees first..Sheesh! LOL

*Just a side note...Do not accept any gifts in FT or FV..FB is deleting them for some reason!!*


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Friday said:


> Is anyone else getting some weird 'Firefox detects this will not lead to where you want it to go (Farm town)' error message?



I did the other day and ran my malware program..Haven't had any problems since..


----------



## Friday (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks BBB. It would let me see my mail or anything and then it said 'down for site maintenance'. Today it's fine so I'm going to assume it was them and not me.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay so they brought out the Halloween decorations and I have kind of gone nuts...I love them..I will keep them way past Halloween and use them all year long...I am so pathetic at times...LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 9, 2009)

Your farm loooks way too cute, if there is Christmas decorations I'mma leave them up all year long!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you FLW! I am going to decorate Christmas around my Halloween...Skeleton trees will be wearing flashing lights then....LOL


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2009)

Farm Town buddies! Please send me the spiral topiary or the dolphin topiary. I've got a plan for new decor at my place and I need a few more to get it done! Thanks bunches!

FarmVille - please send Pomegranate, Passion Fruit or Olive trees. Thanks!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 13, 2009)

So not to sound like a complete tard, but can I just search for Dims friends by their Farm Town avatar names? I figured I had to search by their FB names.

My FarmTown farmer is named *Roscoe P. Soultrain*, so not sure if that helps. I am basically cranking up the money to buy my mansion, so the aesthetics are pretty bare. I can see myself getting heavily addicted to the topiaries but I need to map out a good design.

I wonder if they will offer a Large Hadron Collider at the Store. I could encircle my farm with the tunnel, even though I'd be scared to start it up.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I've created my special decoration using the topiaries on Farm Town. If you're one of my neighbors - take a look and tell me what you think. If you'd like to be my neighbor - send me a friend request on Facebook. PM me for my Facebook user name. 

Thanks for those in FarmVille that sent the requested fruit trees. I'm just watching for the Zynga gang to finally let us expand our farms. Mine is bursting at the seams. I really don't want to sell any animals, but I have had to sell a few fruit trees. Sigh!

And...lest I forget...I'm still moving up in YoVille. Thanks to all of you who've joined my crew!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sad that for the past month or something i havn't had time to plans anything on my farm because of my studies..  
My fields are all plowed and ready for after the 21st though!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 9, 2009)

lalala shamelessly bumping this thread.

I don't play Farmtown but.. let's talk Farmville! I just got level 22 and I'm super excited.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2009)

I play FarmVille! Also Farm Town, SuperPoke Pets, Lil' Green Patch, Barn Buddy and YOVILLE! My fav is Yoville, but my favorite farm game is FarmVille. I'm up to level 29 there. It took buying a Roswell Flying Saucer (Yup on a farm game...go figure) and some green cows, but I got there. I loved getting the black cats (yield yarn - hehe) at Halloween. I hope they get the farm expansion done soon - I need more space, so I can grow more crops - especially love the pink roses!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 11, 2009)

So did you see where Farmville has a small turkey you can buy? It is like 16 fv cash! I like the new haystacks and trees,not a big fan of the piles of leaves!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen the Thanksgiving stuff yet! I'm low on FV cash though, so I'll be very picky at what I get...or I might save for Christmas. It all depends on how cute the turkeys are...hehe!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a FarmVille addict, as well as Yo!Ville and now (OMG!!!! Love it so much!!!) CafeVille. I tried farmtown, but at the time, did not have any friends, so no neighbors. Maybe I will try again. But add me for the othr games: Geralyn Holmes on FB!!!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Have you seen all the new items they have added to buy? Pretty cool stuff. I am in the process of renovation right now and think that it will take a while as I am also decorating my new treehouse in Yoville.
> 
> I do think sometimes it is best to take a break and then come back to it later when you want something to do.


 
The treehouse is amazing!!!:bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> The treehouse is amazing!!!:bow:



Thank you! I have moved onto a diner now. Need major coins for completion, but am baking up a storm.

About Farmtown though, I can't wait to see what they come out with for Christmas.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the new Thanksgiving stuff. Does anyone know how you can get more Farm Cash without paying real cash for it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone playing YoVille know what comes after you reach level 50? I'm there now and it doesn't appear that there are anymore levels to achieve. I guess I'll just start saving coins for a house. Sigh!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love the new Thanksgiving stuff. Does anyone know how you can get more Farm Cash without paying real cash for it?



I did a couple of those offers and got some...Just have to be careful which ones you do!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 12, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I did a couple of those offers and got some...Just have to be careful which ones you do!



ooh alright. I wasn't sure if they were legit or not.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 13, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I did a couple of those offers and got some...Just have to be careful which ones you do!





thatgirl08 said:


> ooh alright. I wasn't sure if they were legit or not.



I would be very careful doing those offers. Someone on facebook posted a video the other day of the main guy from Zynga (farmville, yoville, mafia wars, cafe world, etc.) with him talking in front of a group stating that he allowed lots of offers on his page for people to get points, etc. that were not so great. He did it because he wanted the income and was not concerned with the legitimacy or integrity of all the offers. In fact he stated some of them can not be removed from your computer once you accept some of the things they offer.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep you really have to go through and see what you are getting in to..If it sounds to good to be true it usually is...I found one that was the survey group I belong to so that helped...


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 14, 2009)

So how many have hatched eggs in Fv and what did you get? I have collected 2 pink flamingos and a garden gnome so far!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't seen any eggs to grab, but I found some on my farm tonight, so others can get in on the action.

I'm about to have to widdle down the apps and games I play. I'm spending far too much time on Facebook and staying up way to late at night. I'd love to be able to play every game I'm invited to, or do all the gift apps I'm sent, but I haven't enough time during the work week. It also looks like during the holidays I'll have less time. Hubby has been hinting that I spend too much time on-line as it is. :doh: So, I'll be sticking with the following:

My Heart
Lil Green Patch
Barn Buddy
Superpoke Pets :happy:
Farm Town :happy: 
FarmVille :happy:
YoVille :happy:

The :happy: means these will be my main focus. This has been a tough decision for me because I love playing everything with all of you, but I need to stick to this...no matter how inticing all the apps and games may be. 

I'm going to have to pick only one Christmas app - I'll probably go with the one that supports St. Jude's Hospital. I love the apps that accept all the gifts at once or allows a click button to accept more gifts. The others that require going back to home then apps to accept each gift are too time consuming.

Hugs to you all and happy facebooking!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 16, 2009)

Punkin, I haven't played FT or FV in ages. I know I have loads of gifts I've never returned.

But...

Anyone try FishVille yet?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if I start playing Farm Town, do I need to babysit my farm 24/7 so things don't just up and die?

I made the mistake of playing Fishville (for my cat of course ) and the silly fishies keep dying on me. 


Ok, ok........so I forget to feed them.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I made the mistake of playing Fishville (for my cat of course ) and the silly fishies keep dying on me.
> 
> 
> Ok, ok........so I forget to feed them.



lol Yeah, I've come back to a tank full of belly-up fishes a few times. It was amazingly upsetting the first time. 

The cats haven't noticed a thing, btw.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> lol Yeah, I've come back to a tank full of belly-up fishes a few times. It was amazingly upsetting the first time.
> 
> The cats haven't noticed a thing, btw.



LOL, I was miserable the first time it happened. All the little skeletons

My cat was impressed for about 5 mins!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Can anyone tell me if I start playing Farm Town, do I need to babysit my farm 24/7 so things don't just up and die?
> 
> I made the mistake of playing Fishville (for my cat of course ) and the silly fishies keep dying on me.
> 
> ...


Nah.. you just need to keep an eye on your crops. I generally plant things that take about 3 or 4 days to grow so that i dont forget. As for the animals that you get..i think they feed from your crops as they dont seem to die..hmmm


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard a rumor that Friday needs a lot of cherry trees. Send 'em, folks!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, I have heard the same rumor. I am expecting pie, and exfoliant from ground pits.

I guess I will go water my flowers...since my neighbors are jerks.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, I have heard the same rumor. I am expecting pie, and exfoliant from ground pits.
> 
> I guess I will go water my flowers...since my neighbors are jerks.



Hey, while you are there, can you water my flowers too? OK, I just got a major case of deja vu writing that question. What does it mean?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Hey, while you are there, can you water my flowers too? OK, I just got a major case of deja vu writing that question. What does it mean?



No.............................................


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nah.. you just need to keep an eye on your crops. I generally plant things that take about 3 or 4 days to grow so that i dont forget. As for the animals that you get..i think they feed from your crops as they dont seem to die..hmmm



Hey, thanks mer. I will go and get me a farm....yee ha!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> No.............................................



You mean, non-watering flower killer. OK, that one, no deja vu, phew!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 16, 2009)

It took me awhile to get started with Farm Town and now I am hooked as well. AT this stage I'm up to level 34 (there are no higher levels to achive to the best of my knowledge). I'm a green wizard at 314,000 plus points. I also play Farmville also at level 34 with 86,000 points. These games are addictive and take the place of solitaire for many of us. I have registered for a few other games but I'm only active in the two farm games. I'm always looking for new farm neighbors


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> You mean, non-watering flower killer. OK, that one, no deja vu, phew!



I won't water them, but I will....fertilize them.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I won't water them, but I will....fertilize them.




Hey! That's my job!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, I have heard the same rumor. I am expecting pie, and exfoliant from ground pits.
> 
> I guess I will go water my flowers...since my neighbors are jerks.



Hey, if you ask, I'll water your flowers. I get coins for doing that, while it cost coins to water my own. I keep Kay and Lizzy's flowers watered, I hate to see dead flowers. I even think I've watered yours a couple of times in the past.

And...you can fertilize crops in Farmville! hehe!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2009)

I'ma gonna have a buncha sunflowers ready for harvest...tomorrow. Any of you farmer types want them?  Or do I have to go to the Marketplace, and hope my livestock are not ...compromised...by some meandering rapscallion.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish there was a way you could give your farm to someone else. I'm not really into this game anymore. I have over a million dollars! All that harvesting is going to waste!!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 18, 2009)

I started playing rollercoaster kingdom and am totally hooked. I love to watch a park full of people riding my rides. Its super fun and if anyone else plays please add me because I need more neighbors to get a bigger park. Search for me Lisa Osteen


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, so I got on Facebook early this evening because hubby decided to soak in the tub before I could take my evening shower. So, I thought I'd have time to tend to several apps before getting to the more serious ones - Farm Town, FarmVille and YoVille. I was just getting my crops harvested in FarmVille when the game stopped dead. I exited the game only to find that Facebook is dong some maintenance and I won't be able to access it for a couple of hours. I'm going nuts here...I have cupcakes in the oven at YoVille that I'm supposed to take out of the oven around 11:45. This is making me very upset and I know it shouldn't...it's only a game. But it is so frustrating!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn Facebook, the ruiner of cupcakes worldwide!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm NancyGirl74 and I'm a FarmTown addict. I've been harvesting for three days straight now....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2009)

Farm Town and Farmville players I have gifts wish list:

Farm Town: I'd love to get more of the Holly Bushes and I really, really prefer the Fuel Tanks - I use 'em. Makes my harvesting and planting go so much more quickly.


FarmVille: No more animals or flags please! I'm about used up for space, but I still keep the haystacks, apple trees and Olive trees.

I'm almost to the same point as BubbleButt Babe with gifts on Farm Town, Farmville and YoVille. I sell most gifts (except you can't do that on YoVille). 

About YoVille: Hey, I found out today that you cannot delete the plethora of free gifts from your inventory. You either gotta gift 'em (to others that probably don't want them) or find someone on Yoville.com that wants them. Let's make a pact - I'll only send gifts you request if you'll do the same for me. Thanks!

Happy gaming!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2009)

I need a bigger farm. All this cool new stuff (Hellooooo manor! You are so mine!) and nowhere to put it.
:happy:


----------



## Isa (Nov 23, 2009)

For those playing farmville: Have your friends been erased? I logged in just now and mine are all gone. Another friend is saying the same thing.

What gives?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it's a FB glitch. FB has been having issues all evening. My friends were gone from a different app. I'm sure they'll be back.


----------



## Isa (Nov 23, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think it's a FB glitch. FB has been having issues all evening. My friends were gone from a different app. I'm sure they'll be back.



Thanks! I'll just log out and check back later.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 23, 2009)

I sold all my apple and orange trees, now I have room for a few more trees if people want to send them just _no more coconut trees_! I'd like at least one cherry blossom tree or whatever it's called.

I also want the new cat hedges and giraffe? (is that what it is?oh well) giraffe hedges....so if you'd send me those please do.



I've just been sending out random things. I'll check back in this thread to see what people want.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, Facebook was giving me all sorts of fits this evening, so I made my usual rounds and got out. This is supposed to be relaxing, not a hair raising experience.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to play farmtown, too but since there are so much "premium items" I a not willing to pay for and possibilities for getting more space are shrinking, I play it very seldom in the last couple of weeks. 

I don't like it much that people will _always_ go to the U.S. marketplace and in other ones you can wait til the year 2975.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 25, 2009)

Can y'all send me LOTS of gifts in Cafe World please, and accept my friend invite. It's so fun! If you play, and if you play and you're not my friend request me!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I sold all my apple and orange trees, now I have room for a few more trees if people want to send them just _no more coconut trees_! I'd like at least one cherry blossom tree or whatever it's called.
> 
> I also want the new cat hedges and giraffe? (is that what it is?oh well) giraffe hedges....so if you'd send me those please do.
> 
> ...



I sent 1 of both..Did you get them? I just need fuel on FT and nothing on FV please!! I am full on FV!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 30, 2009)

Farm Town buddies - please only fuel tanks or holly bushes. I'm trying to save room for Christmas decorating.

FarmVille - I need red or green gazing balls, no more reindeer. I'll probably stop asking for gazing balls this week. I'm also trying to save room for Christmas decor there too.

YoVille - I like the Autumn candles. The pecan pie is consumable for energy points. Please nothing else. I hope they get the "delete" feature for our inventory fixed soon. My inventory is bursting at the seams. I've had to take extreme measures in decorating my hallway and extra rooms just to get stuff out of my inventory. I try not to send stuff I don't want to my friends, because, hey, if I don't want it, I'm sure you don't either.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 30, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I sent 1 of both..Did you get them? I just need fuel on FT and nothing on FV please!! I am full on FV!




Yeah I got them thanks, more please, I'll send you lots of fuel then love.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay....Sorry I sent fuel tonight but I will get you the topiary!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2009)

My brother Matthew was wondering if you can grow Marijuana on Farmville and sell it on Mafia Wars.

He is such a smartass!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha that made me laugh.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2009)

Shosh said:


> My brother Matthew was wondering if you can grow Marijuana on Farmville and sell it on Mafia Wars.
> 
> He is such a smartass!



Oh my goodness! Someone's been thinking too hard!  LOL! Though, I wouldn't put it past those game makers!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2009)

My husband has been saying this for awhile. Make a game where you grow marijuana in a hidden place. You need to check on the crops sporadically because you never know when the Feds will come and confiscate the harvest. Then when you have a yield, it would depend on the market, how much you recieved for it and you would have to get a buyer. Of course there would be guns involved. The only way he would do his own farming is if there were guns or real plants (fruit and vegetables).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd so play that.


----------

